

IronPython 2.0 is released - alexkay
http://www.codeplex.com/IronPython/Wiki/View.aspx?title=v2.0.0%20Release%20Notes&referringTitle=Home

======
ljlolel
Awesome. I'm really excited to be able to write DLL's in pure python for the
CLR, and then hook them up to run in Windows as native-looking apps easily.

Now that there is a Python2.5 equivalent version, they can focus on getting
performance out of IronPython, which is already really good:

[http://www.codeplex.com/IronPython/Wiki/View.aspx?title=IP20...](http://www.codeplex.com/IronPython/Wiki/View.aspx?title=IP20VsCPy25Perf&referringTitle=IronPython%20Performance)

------
PieSquared
Hah... I am amused by the 4+ thousand percent difference with TryExcept... why
is that? (Ipy is slower by 40 times?)

